# I have no friends in my Uni Course



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

It's been two years now and I admit I made some bad decisions about friendships but I didnt know what to do and I ended up with no friends. Plus Ive moved out of home and don't really know many people in the city besides my grandparents.

I'm really not looking forward to having to deal with lectures and being alone again.

People have said that im not at uni to make friends but it feels like im missing out on the fun parts of life.


----------



## appyfan12 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm in university too and I have the same issue at my new school. I found that study groups are a great way to make friends. Not sure how universities are in Australia but here in the US there's different clubs so ideally clubs are a good way to make friends although I have not personally found this to be true. It also seems like here students lives revolving around partying and drinking, seems to bring people together. However with my social anxiety parties are my worst nightmare and I don't drink so I mostly avoid those. I'm just hoping to get out of school get a job and hopefully meet some cool people there.

p.s. I'm jealous you live in Australia it is my dream to move there!


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

appyfan12 said:


> I'm in university too and I have the same issue at my new school. I found that study groups are a great way to make friends. Not sure how universities are in Australia but here in the US there's different clubs so ideally clubs are a good way to make friends although I have not personally found this to be true. It also seems like here students lives revolving around partying and drinking, seems to bring people together. However with my social anxiety parties are my worst nightmare and I don't drink so I mostly avoid those. I'm just hoping to get out of school get a job and hopefully meet some cool people there.
> 
> p.s. I'm jealous you live in Australia it is my dream to move there!


Thanks for the advice, I tried joining a kendo club last semester but I had an anxiety attack one session and have been really on edge and avoiding it ever since. We do have clubs here in australia but strangely no study groups for my degree.

Dreams come true more often than you think :yes


----------



## Urquhart (Jan 9, 2012)

Given that I'm in my third year of uni with no friends, it might be stupid for me to offer advice, but if your department has a notice-board, maybe you can post a notice looking for people to head out for a drink with (alcohol optional) to discuss the course content. If there aren't official study groups, start your own. That way you've got an easy conversation starter that might evolve into other topics, and boom - you're making friends. 

Now to take my own advice...


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

I had that experience throughout uni. I eventually found a few people I could relate to and talk to, but I never joined any "groups" so I usually was alone. Sometimes you do have to step outside your comfort zone, and seize opportunities when you can.

But college can be an environment isn't always the easiest environment to make friends. I just reminded myself this is a period of time and the rest of my life wasn't necessarily going to be like this.


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

ainsleigh said:


> I had that experience throughout uni. I eventually found a few people I could relate to and talk to, but I never joined any "groups" so I usually was alone. Sometimes you do have to step outside your comfort zone, and seize opportunities when you can.
> 
> But college can be an environment isn't always the easiest environment to make friends. I just reminded myself this is a period of time and the rest of my life wasn't necessarily going to be like this.


I'm trying to seize the opportunities but they always seem to slip by either by me leaving to avoid the awkward silences or not having a go in the first place.

My therapist said that it wasnt the easiest or best time to make friends but a lot of people say they met their best friends in uni and I feel like if i just keep putting this off I'm gonna be forever alone...


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

Urquhart said:


> Given that I'm in my third year of uni with no friends, it might be stupid for me to offer advice, but if your department has a notice-board, maybe you can post a notice looking for people to head out for a drink with (alcohol optional) to discuss the course content. If there aren't official study groups, start your own. That way you've got an easy conversation starter that might evolve into other topics, and boom - you're making friends.
> 
> Now to take my own advice...


actually tried starting a group but no one was interested. it wasnt a study group and i dont think people liked it


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

GreenRoom said:


> I'm trying to seize the opportunities but they always seem to slip by either by me leaving to avoid the awkward silences or not having a go in the first place.
> 
> My therapist said that it wasnt the easiest or best time to make friends but a lot of people say they met their best friends in uni and I feel like if i just keep putting this off I'm gonna be forever alone...


I completely understand...At least your seeing a therapist about that.

I hope that you find someone, even if it is just one person, who you can relate to and takes the time to get to know you. I'm sure you have so much to offer to a friend.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

GreenRoom said:


> It's been two years now and I admit I made some bad decisions about friendships but I didnt know what to do and I ended up with no friends. Plus Ive moved out of home and don't really know many people in the city besides my grandparents.
> 
> I'm really not looking forward to having to deal with lectures and being alone again.
> 
> People have said that im not at uni to make friends but it feels like im missing out on the fun parts of life.


Same boat :blank


----------

